

Real-time notification mirroring from Android to your computer - treeform
http://blog.pushbullet.com/2013/11/12/real-time-notification-mirroring-from-android-to-your-computer/

======
DocG
How does their business plan works? I don't see them charging anywhere.

EDIT: I think it is really neat and awesome, but I would really like to know
how do you earn your revenue before I try it out.

~~~
Guzba
We have a plan for earning revenue but haven't deployed it yet. This feature
furthers our vision for notifications as does the rest of our service. We'll
be focusing on revenue soon but right now we're focused on growing since
people are excited to sign up.

~~~
DocG
Thank you for the answer:)

I was expecting similar answer. Being cautions because there are no free
things.

I might give it a try.

------
yesimahuman
This is sweet. I've found on iOS at least that having iMessage on the computer
means I never text on my phone during the day. I'd love to be able to avoid
those notifications too if possible.

------
Jleagle
What makes this app better than all the others?

At the moment I am using this one:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.hcilab.pro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.hcilab.projects.notification)

Edit: I see you can do manual pushes as well as notifications which is nice.
But it seems to be way slower than on your demo video.

------
marcopolo
I'm a little wary in how it works, does it read all my notifications (texts,
bank alerts, emails) send them to pushbullet servers, then send them again to
my computer? Or is their some pairing encryption step I'm missing?

~~~
Guzba
(Dev here) You've got the basic idea. We do everything over https of course,
but you are still sending your data through our servers.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Guzba, any plans for a FF extension?

~~~
Mindless2112
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/pushbullet/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/pushbullet/)

Apparently you can only push _from_ the Firefox add-on at the moment.

------
SwaroopH
Nicely done but Krome supports basic encryption. Would really like it if you
guys can add that too.

------
cbhl
Do you upload my phone contacts to your server at any point?

~~~
Guzba
Nope, we just let you add friends in the app from your contact list. (If you
add them, then we do get their name and email so we can put them on your
friend list.)

